# Starring Stewie the Moose and an Angel



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Stewie appears to be growing more horse shaped with time, and the longer he is here the more I like him. 










Learning the new rules around here, no one comes through the gate when I open it, until they are invited


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Very nice pictures of your horses 
what breed are there


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

And of course Angel, and yes that's Stewie with her



















close up of the yak fur










Mmm keep scratching that spot


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh my! You mean there's a horse under all that fur? Stewie is starting to grow into himself. Very cute! 

Angel always has the best facial expressions in pictures..and that FUR! You are going to have a blast when she starts to shed. Love seeing Angel cuteness.

I think we need some Wombat pictures...love him.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very cute indeed


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Country Woman said:


> Very nice pictures of your horses
> what breed are there


They're Andalusians crossed with BLM Mustangs.... aren't they gorgeous!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Delfina said:


> They're Andalusians crossed with BLM Mustangs.... aren't they gorgeous!


? is that saposed to be a joke?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Ultra cute!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

DrumRunner said:


> I think we need some Wombat pictures...love him.


Sorry Wombat went to his new home just before Christmas, he went to be a buddy for another little Haflinger, and they are destined to be a driving pair in the future


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Sorry Wombat went to his new home just before Christmas, he went to be a buddy for another little Haflinger, and they are destined to be a driving pair in the future


Darn, well at least he has a new friend and "family",
I Hope it works out amazing and he loves his new home!

You'll have to keep us posted.
He was very cute and I Loved Him.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

He was such a cute little boy, here we go, a bonus widdle Wombat pic


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Squee..adorable.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

aww... if his new family sends you updated pics, you'll have to share!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

When the heck did Angel get so big?!?  Where have I been?! Ahhhhhh!! *keels over from cuteness*


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Drafty, Ace is just pouring the goodness into her, such a good mum, and the little pig scoffs her rations down like a champion, no wonder she is growing. I can't wait to see what is under all the yak hair.

As to the breed, well Stewie is











And Angel is a Haffab


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Stewie is Stewart. I bow to his greatness.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Angel looks so lovely!!!! Little furrball

Stewie is getting so handsome!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Stewie my man!!!!!! I missed him so!!!
The hair on them is killer!! Stewies coloring is so intriguing to me. 
Can't wait to see what spring brings out in them!! Stewies gonna shock you, he's te worlds next biggest dressage star!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

GH They are adorable!!! They're coats are sooo thick!!!!! Love their fuzzies!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Cakemom I knew you'd enjoy them, Stewie may just shock us all in the end:lol:

csim, they need thick coats to cope with the weather up here


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow Stewie is gonna grow into a handsome fella =)


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:lol: Only another 5 weeks and we can do the Stewie birthday pics, he's come a long way in just under 11 months


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

He is only 11 months?!? You are kidding!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOl, nope genuine, Stewie the Moose was born on 28th Feb 2011


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

OOOOOHHHHH!!!!!!! <shrieking and carrying on> OMG THAT FOAL IS TOO CUTE!!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Holy crap!! I can't believe how quickly they are both growing up LOL. They are just too stinking cute.

How tall is stewie getting these days, do you know?


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I love foal fuzzies!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

smrobs said:


> How tall is stewie getting these days, do you know?


He has just topped 14hh, but has slowed down a lot, and Ace is on a reach for the skies now it seems


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh, and he doesn't look quite so big with the rest of the boys (and a Bert:lol


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

See why I stalk him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I love your herd! I wish I could have Sky in my backyard.. if I had a backyard lol.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I love your herd! I wish I could have Sky in my backyard.. if I had a backyard lol.


It's great having them at home, but remember that there is no one else to keep an eye on them!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Angel has really turned into something, she got so big so fast!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL she certainly is something, a bossy little madam mostly. She is just shooting up and out, I still have hopes that she will be quite nice when she is all grown up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Medh (Jan 14, 2012)

Adorable! I love they're leg markings, very unique.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

<---Dies of cuteness overload!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Here we are little and large, Angel with Ben, and guess who is the boss in this relationship:lol:


----------



## guinness (Feb 29, 2012)

They are so adorable. 

The owner of my barn is looking for a mini for his granddaughter we just cannot seem to find one that has good ground manner and is broke already!


----------

